# lean bulking



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

hi just joined

need advise on diet

how many carbs and protien to take each day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we need more info about yourself mate to answer your question, please read this post

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/cutting-losing-weight/28194-requesting-help.html


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

PScarb said:


> we need more info about yourself mate to answer your question, please read this post
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/cutting-losing-weight/28194-requesting-help.html


Hi Carb - ok what would you say for me. I have a diet and training plan in place and am doing ok but you look like a pretty strong guy lol Id like to know what you think i should be doing based on diet (what i shoould be eating) and training. Im looking for 2 stone lean muscle.

- Age - 25

- Male

- Weight/Height 14st - 6ft.1

- Metabolism (fast)

- Body-Fat% - 8%

- How much Cardio you do? - little - once a fortnight - over lift maybe

- Natural trainer

- Rundown of your current diet

I dont stick to any diet or any time frame - Tried it before and made no difference.

* I eat 6+ times a day +

* 3 big bowls of pasta mixed with chicken and backon 7 days a week (i like pasta)

* No shakes (again never made a difference for me)

* 5 a day fruit and veg (without fail)

* 1 steak a day

* And what ever i want then - sandwhiches - pasties - salads - always look for foods with high protien levels so generaly the food i eat is good food.

My gains are coming very slowly now days and the diet has stayed the same if im honest but i am throwing the carbs down me and cal intake is over 4k a day every day!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so first thing the name is Pscarb not Carb 

you want to gain 2 stone and you have a fast metabolism so the true answer if you want permanent gains is diet.....

you say that you have stuck to a diet before but it made no difference if that is true then you did not use the right diet.....

with your metabolism you need quality dense calories not things like salads....

a plan consisting of 6-8 meals per day making sure you are eating Protein/Carbs and Fats in every meal....

from sources like these

Carbs:

Basmati Rice(better GI than white rice)

Wholemeal pasta

Baked potatoes

Sweet Spuds

Oats

Wholemeal Bread

Fruit

Protein:

Lean Red meat

Chicken

Turkey

Salmon

Cod

Whey

Eggs

Fats:

Nuts

Peanut Butter

Coconut Oil

EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil)

Egg Yolks

you don't have to use shakes although again if they did not make a difference then you used them incorrectly as they contain calories so should at the very least add to your daily count thus effecting weight gain....

high protein is good but with your metabolism you need dense calories with plenty of good fats and carbs as well....

what do you have after a workout if you don't drink shakes?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol @ carb


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

PScarb said:


> ok so first thing the name is Pscarb not Carb
> 
> you want to gain 2 stone and you have a fast metabolism so the true answer if you want permanent gains is diet.....
> 
> ...


Cheers mate... food for thought there! I eat pasta after my work outs normally but it differs.

Ok so what shake would you recomend for someone like my self and when should i drink it and how many a day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TrainPain said:


> Cheers mate... food for thought there! I eat pasta after my work outs normally but it differs.
> 
> Ok so what shake would you recomend for someone like my self and when should i drink it and how many a day?


Pasta is to slow to use after a workout in my opinion, I would recommend either extreme Pro-6 or Extreme whey


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> This is new to me but I've been trying to plan this out for a bit now.


Did someone say something.

beep beep.

Ge I'm feeling naughty today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, Romeo the walking f***in dictionary!

Beep beep to that!!


----------

